# 5 weeks preg and skin fungal infection



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi I hope you can help me. Just found out I have a fungal infection on my breasts and on my neck, they look like dark circles on my breast more reddish but on my neck more brownish.
I am due to see my midwife on May 4th but wanted to know if there is a topical cream safe in pregnancy that I can buy at the pharmacy?

Thanks so much for your help
B


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi birba,

Have you had a definite diagnosis yet? If it is fungal then you can use clotrimazole cream on it three times a day. You need to make sure it is fungal though as it won't work on bacterial infection.

Maz x


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi mazv,
thanks for your reply, it's something recurrent for me and in the past I had been given Pevaryl 1% but I read is not indicated in pregnancy... Is clotrimazole similar to pevaryl?

Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Yes they are similar; both are antifungal creams. The manufacturers information for the most commonly used brand of clotrimazole states the following:





Data on a large number of exposed pregnancies indicate no adverse effects of Clotrimazole on pregnancy or on the health of the foetus/newborn child. To date, no relevant epidemiological data are available. Clotrimazole can be used during pregnancy, but only under the supervision of a physician or midwife.
Usually clotrimazole is considered the first choice antifungal in pregnancy as there is more information about its use.
Maz x


----------

